# HB down imaging question



## chopper (May 15, 2004)

I went to BPS to buy a 597 DI for the bow of my boat and want to put it on my trolling motor. The sales guy said that I can't do that. He said that you have to be moving 2-8 mph to get a reading on DI and if I was sitting still, I would not get a reading. I told him that two of my friends have them mounted on their trolling motors and they are great. Does anyone know what he's talking about? I think that he is confused with side imaging.


----------



## ranger373v (Oct 26, 2012)

Di does need to be moveing...however i still did it. When covering water fast i flip it on...when i slow down i flip it over to regular sonar... id still get one... the regular sonar shows bottom and structure... just in colors...


----------



## ranger373v (Oct 26, 2012)

Plus sometimes i use my trolling motor to get out of dangerous coves...flip it on then to look for new structures..di and si are the same...best at 2-4 mph..however i get good readings with the wind pushin me sometimes


----------



## chopper (May 15, 2004)

Thats pretty much what the saleman said. But if DI uses slices of an object to produce an image, how is that different from sonar. I don't mean to argue but sonar bounces a signal off of a rock as it goes by to show its a rock or bump and how tall. I don't think that either of them would give a true pic if you were sitting still. Both would just show the same, I think. It must be how the computer reads the signal. Does anyone know if Debra from Humminbird still views this site? Thanks, chopper


----------



## ranger373v (Oct 26, 2012)

Alot of slices yes... when sitting still youll get the same slice...over and over...but the screen is still moveing...i say get the di.... i did... love it. Just remember..di/sonar when drifting... or trollin around...sonar when sittin still


----------



## rockytop (Mar 19, 2008)

look at the fifth post http://www.bbcboards.net/lowrance-g...ndation-what-screens-watch-while-fishing.html


----------



## chopper (May 15, 2004)

I looked up that bbc site. And I did buy the 597 for my trolling motor. I have the 898 with si and di on my console for the last two years. I love it. I was just thrown for a loop when the saleman did not want to sell my that 597 for the bow. I understand what he and Ranger are saying. I just know that di works pretty well on trolling motors because two of my friends are doing it. They get great detail slow and deep. Thanks, again.


----------



## ranger373v (Oct 26, 2012)

Ull like it upfront


----------

